
Show HN: Weekly developer news podcast - knewter
https://www.dailydrip.com/blog/weekly-drip-042-1-elixir-survey-why-security-is-difficult-browser-wars-story-time-quantum-computing-in-2018
======
knewter
we do a weekly developer newsletter. this week we recorded us talking about
it, podcast style (but with a video). I'd love some feedback because I have no
idea if it's any good.

~~~
j_s
Hey with my crap browser I can't play the video (or even really have a clue
where it would be on the link you gave); if the audio were linked separately I
would have downloaded it and given a listen. Keep building!

